# WSDL2Java einen stub erzeugen



## BetaRR400 (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche aus einer wsdl datei einen stub zu erzeugen. Lokal auf meinem Tomcat funktioniert alles wunderbar...

aber sobald ich eine andere wsdl datei - die nicht lokal ist - einen stub machen möcht geht das irgendwie nicht.

In Eclipse Wizard Codegen kommt folgender fehler:

-  Specified WSDL is invalid!, Please select a validated *.wsdl/*.xml file on previous page.

und in der Konsole (wsdl2java -uri ... -o c.\... -p meinpackage kommt der fehler:

- Exception in thread "main" org.apache.axis2.wsdl.codegen.CodeGenerationException: Errir parsing WSDL

kann mir da jemand vielleicht nen tipp geben? oder ist das nur lokal möglich?

Danke


----------

